# Why Is Cat Food So Bad for Our Malts?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know that cat food is bad for our malts, but why? What happens to our malts when they eat it? I'm always taking the cat food dish away from Tango! He just loves that food.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

cat food is too rich for dogs..the protein content is too high wish can damage kidneys, and can also lead to pancreatitis


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Jaimie!! I was just wondering why it is so bad. I'm going to really try to keep it away from Tango.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I think anything in large quantities are bad, I give my Circe catfood on occassion as a treat, the kittne food where the pieces are so small you can hardly see them, 2-5 pieces maybe every couple of days. I don't see anything wrong with it. I think if it were ongoing I would be concerned especially if it were an open food bowl ans easy access. I know most Malt owners are totally against it as I got in one of my other threads but like i said its all in moderation


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

I have heard that dogs can eat cat food (however not recommended because it is very high in protein but they will be fine on it short term) but cats absolutely cannot eat dog food. It is because of the taurin that must be in cat food. Dogs manufacture this in their bodies but cats do not and must get it through diet.


----------

